# How is Valium supposed to make me feel?



## potf

So my doctor prescribed me 5mg Valium for my SA. And also Inderal but only for public speaking events. This is the first time I'm having meds, so I have no idea how they work.
How am I supposed to feel after having them? I tried 5mg Valium first but that didn't make me feel any different. I was hoping it's effect to be instant. Should I try 10 mg?
Also, I've heard of the many side-effects they bring so I'm a little reluctant in having these meds on a regular basis and want to use them only when I need to. But will it work that way?


----------



## Arisa1536

well i find it does nothing for me but then again i am on higher doses of lorazepam and was addicted a couple of years back to klonopin which is double the strength of diazepam but usually if you are new to benzo's then after about half an hour to an hour (they are slower release than xanax and ativan) you should feel calm, happier and just overall a little less anxious 
they will help you sleep for the first few days but that tends to wear off


----------



## T-Bone

relaxed, slow, tons of yawning, clammy skin


----------



## CD700

They definitely help anxiety and slow down thinking but I find they make me more depressed when I take them. Valium is better then xanax and klonopin in my experience. 
I need about about 15mg to feel the benefits and I use them like once a year.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster

A little bit drunk, although more relaxed and sleep vs euphoric and happy. Five miligram is a very dose though and every day use is a terrible idea (even at low doses) as it will often cause way more side effects than benefits over the long term. Read up on benzo withdrawal (valiumn is a benzo),.


----------



## istayhome

everything everyone said above. 5 mg of valium is a very low dose, so even having never taken a benzo you not feel anything. Try 10 mgs. You sould feel calm, relaxed, etc. in 30-40 minutes. Only take it as needed. If you do not have chronic anxiety and you only feel extremely anxious sometimes, only take it for those occasions. If you use it more than a few times a weeks you will become physically addicted. 

I'm surprised your doctor didn't inform you enough about these medications. Read on this forum, the treatment reviews and research from other sources about benzodiazapines, you need to be informed and knowledgable about your medication. Benzodiazapines (valium) are nothing like ssri's.


----------



## potf

Thanks everyone for the replies. Like you guys said 5 mg is a very low dose, so I called my doctor and he said I could increase my dose to 15mgs.
I tried 10 mgs yesterday & that gave me a buzz and made me feel sleepy but even that wore off in a few hours.
I'm a little concerned coz I have a job interview in a few days and I always get rejected because the anxiety starts showing up:roll. So I think I'll just take 15 mg that day.

Do I need to take Inderal along with it too just to be super safe?


----------



## istayhome

Take 10 mg and Inderal. 15 mg will likely make you sloppy at this point if 10 mg makes you feel buzzed. With Benzos, the goal is to feel nothing. Felling buzzed and sleepy will quickly stop, But don't take a higher dose because you think it is how valium should make you feel. 

I take 30 mg of valium a day and don't notice it, that's the point. The valium just makes it so I feel less anxiety but otherwise no difference. After your first few doses, if you get a buzz from your dose, it is too high of a dose for therapeutic use.

I would like to point out also that just because your buzz wore off after a few hours, the drug was likely working for a good 6 hours more. You would have noticed a decrease in anxiety had you been in a situation that normally makes you anxious.

Also remember your doctor said to only use these drugs for public speaking. So do not take either on a regular basis. Otherwise you will become addicted to valium. I don't think you want that. Your case of anxiety doesn't sound severe enough to take valium daily, avoid benzo addiction as much as you can it will result in a lot of unecessary pain for you when you only need anxiety relief occasionally.


----------



## ourwater

I think that 15 mg Diazepam PO qd and 30 mg Propranolol PO bid is about right. Any more and I would need caffeine to not fall asleep.


----------



## metamorphosis

Valium should make you feel chill!


----------



## Keaunam

I am getting my two bottom wisdom teeth out and my dentist wants me to take 15mg of volium. I do have anxiety but I never took medication for it and especially not volium. I'm really scared to take it because I don't know how I will will feel off the volium. Can someone help me? Give me answers. I know I have to take it because he's not going to put me to sleep and i will probably freak out when he numbs me and pull it so I have no choice , but to take the volium but is 15mg too much? But how will it make me feel? I'm so scared. Please someone help me.


----------



## UltraShy

There's great irony here: anxiety over an anti-anxiety pill. Just take it and it will calm you. That's all. It's not too much, even for a total novice. Your dentist has surely given this same dose to many patients before and knows it's not excessive from vast experience.

I still have my wisdom teeth because I'm a total wuss. I would need to be unconscious. 15mg of Valium is a sugar pill to me. For a decade I was on 10mg of Xanax which equates to 100mg of Valium per day. Still woefully inadequate for me even at that level. I have also used Valium so I know how it feels, using it at 40mg per day.


----------



## No Limit

I had my wisdom teeth pulled in high school. They gave me Valium to take while my parents' drove me over to the orthodontist. Let's just say by the time I got there I was laughing even when I saw them insert an IV into my arm. I told them it tickled. And I hate needles.


----------



## kiiinglouie

anxiety about anti anxiety pills....
valium effects everyone different but its my choice of benzo 
when i first took it i was scared thinking the worse i actually took it on inpulse and instantly regretted it felt a panic attack coming 20 mins later i forgot about even taking the pill, no panic, no anxiety, no SA and it felt.........fn awesome no drowsiness i felt this mild being drunk feeling but still very functional with nothing but smiles i am super sensitive to any benzo's 2.5mg is great and still is no need to take a higher dose not sure if it was placebo but the half life of valium is pretty long by the next day i still felt calm i honestly didnt have a need to take another one but i limit myself to maybe 1 dose a day twice a week 

suggest taking taking 2.5mg like i did on your first run to see how you react if you dont have a sense of well being take the other half after about 30 mins usually the how long it takes to kick in i have 10mg doses which i cut in half giving me 5mg then i cut those in half to give me 2.5mg

if you can put it under your tongue and let it dissolve might just be me but i find that route makes it kick in faster


----------



## meffect

Im taking 10mg/day. i dont feel anything at all, other than a lessening of the withdraw effects from coming off the other benzo's i was on before. i think i might need a higher dose


----------

